# “CarKey” anyone?



## scottsha (Feb 18, 2020)

According to Apple, the next update to IOS and the watch will include the “CarKey” feature, that will Lock/Unlick NFC capable vehicles. Will this include Tesla?

I hope I stated the question correctly. I have a M3, iPhone 8+, and a Apple Watch 4.

TYIA!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

scottsha said:


> According to Apple, the next update to IOS and the watch will include the "CarKey" feature, that will Lock/Unlick NFC capable vehicles. Will this include Tesla?
> 
> I hope I stated the question correctly. I have a M3, iPhone 8+, and a Apple Watch 4.
> 
> TYIA!


Would be interesting to see how it's implemented. Though I'd imagine it'd be no different then just using the keycard included with the car. ie, everyone will rely on BT 99% of the time and use the keycard/nfc option on the rare (and getting rarer by the day) occasion BT doesn't work.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I think it would be _less_ convenient, as the NFC in the iPhone requires you to touch the surface with it or get very close to it. So you'd have to touch the center pillar with your phone rather than simply walking up to the car as with Bluetooth pairing.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JasonF said:


> I think it would be _less_ convenient, as the NFC in the iPhone requires you to touch the surface with it or get very close to it. So you'd have to touch the center pillar with your phone rather than simply walking up to the car as with Bluetooth pairing.


It'd be a great emergency access option (if BT isn't working). Though there's the risk of relying on it and having your phone die/lost.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

What would you expect Apple to work with? A model that is a very low percentage of the overall market? Or solutions that are currently implemented on most of the cars in the market?


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> It'd be a great emergency access option (if BT isn't working). Though there's the risk of relying on it and having your phone die/lost.


I agree. I have suggested this kind of functionality before. It would be a nice "spare" as peace of mind.

Granted you have to keep your phone charged. But those of us that drive an EV no longer have an excuse. We keep our transportation charged, no reason we should ever have a dead car or phone in 2020


----------



## Designbot (Apr 17, 2018)

This would be pretty cool as a backup. It works when your phone battery is dead, works with your Apple Watch, and you can even message people a temporary key to get into your car when you're not there.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I have a OnePlus 7 that is paired to unlock my Model 3 with BT and I just had to enable NFC to make it work like the Tesla card.


----------



## aresal (Apr 23, 2019)

Feathermerchant said:


> I have a OnePlus 7 that is paired to unlock my Model 3 with BT and I just had to enable NFC to make it work like the Tesla card.


You were able to clone the keycard's NFC to add to your phone?


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

No. Much simpler. Once I set up my phone's BT as key, I red about NFC and enabled it on my phone and it worked. 
So the car security system can recognize my phone as a valid user from BT or NFC.
Obviously NFC required your phone to be on and present. So not as handy as walk up and unlock. But if you have BT issues, it is easier than using the App to wake-up and unlock the car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> No. Much simpler. Once I set up my phone's BT as key, I red about NFC and enabled it on my phone and it worked.
> So the car security system can recognize my phone as a valid user from BT or NFC.
> Obviously NFC required your phone to be on and present. So not as handy as walk up and unlock. But if you have BT issues, it is easier than using the App to wake-up and unlock the car.


If you turn off bluetooth, do you need to tap the phone to the B-pillar in order for the car to unlock, like you would using a keycard?


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes. And the phone has to be unlocked when you tap. You can also tap to lock. Just like the card. And drive away without tapping the center console if you do it quickly. (30 seconds?)
Here's where it gets weird. With BT on, when I walk into the garage and by the car, it will wake up. That is it will click and clack and start the coolant pump(s) but not unlock until I grab the door handle.
With BT off, it will still wake up but not let me into the car unless I unlock the phone and tap the B pillar.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Reviving an old thread....anyone know if this works when an iPhone is on power reserve? Not sure if that’s what it’s called, but I understand that newer iPhones are able to use Apple Pay when the battery is too drained for the phone to turn on. 

This might be the feature that gets me to upgrade my iPhone. And if not, perhaps subdermal injection of my keycard. For some reason just carrying my card doesn’t seem to be an option for me


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

ig0p0g0 said:


> Reviving an old thread....anyone know if this works when an iPhone is on power reserve? Not sure if that's what it's called, but I understand that newer iPhones are able to use Apple Pay when the battery is too drained for the phone to turn on.
> 
> This might be the feature that gets me to upgrade my iPhone. And if not, perhaps subdermal injection of my keycard. For some reason just carrying my card doesn't seem to be an option for me


No luck. Power reserve only offers the option to power up the NFC controller for Express Card transactions (essentially public transportation) and Car Key (few cars support this).

https://support.apple.com/guide/security/express-cards-with-power-reserve-sec90cd29d1f/web


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

All right, plastic surgery then. Thank you!


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

You would think by now you would be able to use the new Apple Watch as a key. Even better it should be a combined either/or key with your phone. Watch should incorporate Blindspot detection, And the phone should be a remote terminal for the cameras once you enter the vehicle


Elon electrify Cuba, now more than ever
Why are billionaires racing to leave the earth, plenty of Earthlings here to test your vaporware, I mean technology on.
sustainable, blah blah blah

robotaxis really, more like mobile bitcoin mining and traffic cone detection.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> You would think by now you would be able to use the new Apple Watch as a key. Even better it should be a combined either/or key with your phone. Watch should incorporate Blindspot detection, And the phone should be a remote terminal for the cameras once you enter the vehicle
> 
> Elon electrify Cuba, now more than ever
> Why are billionaires racing to leave the earth, plenty of Earthlings here to test your vaporware, I mean technology on.
> ...


The watch is not very powerful. Whenever I use mine without my iPhone it has issues launching anything outside of phone/messages/music.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> You would think by now you would be able to use the new Apple Watch as a key. Even better it should be a combined either/or key with your phone. Watch should incorporate Blindspot detection, And the phone should be a remote terminal for the cameras once you enter the vehicle
> 
> Elon electrify Cuba, now more than ever
> Why are billionaires racing to leave the earth, plenty of Earthlings here to test your vaporware, I mean technology on.
> ...


So...that's a no vote on the key implant then?


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Elon says there is no way to upgrade my 2.5 implant. No boom box for me, so much for electric farts


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Once the Apple/tesla merger is complete hopefully these things will become a lot easier. The watch might not have enough capabilities so let's go to a lower power device it would be nice if you could use an air tag. I've had one for my valet key, to keep up with it with the valet and also when I'm not using the valet. I've also added them to my dogs until dog mode gets better. They should developed an advanced ai tag type concert that could be used for police/emergency vehicles etc. This information could be broadcasted through the mesh either by cell phones or vehicles to provide more detailed information for emergency rerouting or warnings. One would think a cross platform Apple / android / vehicle Technology could be implemented to utilize this massive mesh.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I imagine they could do a lot with the vehicle card, companies already offer it in a ring and someone actually melted it down and embedded it under their skin. I doubt most people would bother buying it as we simply walk in with our phones. The key card is used so infrequently by most that it’s not worth the investment to rethink it.


----------

